# do you have only ONE rat?



## zoologist (Nov 17, 2008)

I know that rats are very social creatures, but i am sure that some members on here only have one fuzz butt to love, and i'm sure that they're the minority.

I'm just wondering how their rats are fairing in a singular rat home.

i am NOT planning on getting just one rat, because we already have two. If they are seperated, a friend will be bought for each. I'm just curious.


Edit: I meant to say 'minority' instead of 'majority'! sorry for the mix up!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Having a single rat used to be common, but now it is actually fairly rare unless the rat is agressive or has had a cagemate die on them. Now that people realize how incredibly social an animal the rat is (they live in large colonies in the wild), they realize its actually considered a type of neglect to have a single rat. 

I have 3 single rats, 1 half-wild girl whose siblings died off, her mom who hates other rats, and another old girl who would only accept her cagemate who passed soon after entering my care. Lottie the last one has really hurt other rats, so I have stopped trying to intro her.

My biggest colonies right now are 9 rats each, with several of 4 and 5, and another of 8. The bigger groups are much much happier than the pairs or small groups.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I have one rat. I know it is not the best but i think you have to have common sensibillty about it. Same with all animals, a good home is better than none. That is the best I can do for her. I love her and she is part of our family. I want two, but it is just not working out for the moment. I do not think she is all that unhappy. She is a very spoiled rat.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

zoologist said:


> I know that rats are very social creatures, but i am sure that some members on here only have one fuzz butt to love, and i'm sure that they're the majority.


I disagree. I'm sure they're the minority. At least I hope they're the minority.

Unless it's exceptional circumstances there really is no reason to only keep one rat and if you've done your research and you understand how social rats are forcing one to live on it's own is, in my opinion, kinda selfish (just saying.) Plus the difference in keeping one rat or two in terms of time and money spent really is negligible so that's not a valid argument.

I'll be interested to see the end results of your poll. So far it's looking promising.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

I think that the poll options are misleading as well. There is no 'I have one rat, and they seem unhappy'... especially since it's the only option that implies a quality of life after the quantity of rats. Just a thought.

I have three rats. Two females, and a neutered male who will be going in with them shortly. Some people say that they have had single rats who seem content, sure, but content is different from happy, or even enriched living. It's incredible how much more interesting our rats become when we give them something to look forward to and be interested in. 

I also find it interesting that the majority of people I have talked to who say that their single rats are just as happy as rats in groups, also tend to have NEVER had rats in a group situation, and are thus making comparisons out of thin air, and not experience.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

MadCatter said:


> I also find it interesting that the majority of people I have talked to who say that their single rats are just as happy as rats in groups, also tend to have NEVER had rats in a group situation, and are thus making comparisons out of thin air, and not experience.


I used to be a bad owner, having no information a long time ago, just those terribly booklets with so much misinformation in them.  I used to have single rats, on pine (I did know cedar was bad but pine was fine at the time :), too small aquariums, no hammocks, or anything like that, seed mix, but my rats did get a LOT of Out time, lots of veggies, etc...so I wasn't the bottom of the barrel. And I used to go beg the dog and cat vets to euthanize my sick rats (no rat vets then either). 
Then I had 3 rats at once...and my perception changed. Their personalities blossomed, they were happier overall, healthier and friendlier with me. It was less of a problem if I got a rat that wasn't the "perfect rat" because the 1-2 others would make up for it. Then I found the internet, all the bad and good info on there (learned to differentiate). and finally found rescue and we all know how that ended up. ;D You will find that people with big colonies instead of watching real TV often turn it off and watch Rat Television. Its fascinating, watching their social structure and how it works.


----------



## zoologist (Nov 17, 2008)

Please know that I do not intend on keeping just one rat, ever! This is just for research purposes only because I am sure that there are kids out there with only one rat and their parents will not let them get another one, or whatever the problem is. 

I have edited the poll to include the unhappy single rat option.


----------



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 5 rats.. 4 of whom live together. My 5th, Templeton, lives by himself and prefers it that way. I've tried multiple times to bring him into the group but he simply does not want it. He is on edge the entire time and fights them when they come near him.. no matter how long or how many times I've introduced them. So I keep him on the top of my FN and the other 4 on the bottom.

And even though he clearly doesn't want to be part of the group, I still want him to be. Because his personality is NOT the same as my other boys. He's not nearly as playful, curious.. or happy. 

Personally.. I'd just never have a rat alone unless he refused to join a group.. or at least one other rat. The difference is clear to me.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I had three. Curly passed away, not a health problem, unfortunately the rats knocked out the water bottle while I was away on vacation and we were gone for three days. He was the only one of the three not to make it. I cried like a baby for about 2 weeks before I could even come close to getting over it. 

Then I decided to let the ratties get some fresh air last night because they were getting a bit stinky. I took their cage outside and they liked it so much I let them out for 2 days, came and got them out like usual and gave them baths, etc....I live in Cali, it's warm enough, lol....but apparently my 2nd rat named Nekkid got out. I'm not sure how, the cage was closed and the bar spacing is small....they have been in the same cage since they were 4 weeks, 1 day...no escapes or even NEAR escapes...and I've used it for other rats previously. Went out last night to feed my boys....who were BOTH there in the am...and Nekkid was nowhere to be found. He has to be around somewhere since we are on the third floor and they were on a balcony...so we're still looking but right now Moe is in his cage indoors and not moving again from his space in the house  Poor guys. 

My hubby is going to get me a ferret nation 142 and another rattie baby so Moe will have another friend and not be lonely AND a cage that is safe and will keep him in. I can't wait to get the rattie cage and get my boy a new friend so he will be really happy again. He seems to like playing still though so hopefully he's not too depressed being alone for the first time in his life. I got him at 4 weeks with Curly who was his brother and he's a biggun now, lol.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

I have one rat and that's how it will stay until he passes.

Once Nico died, Nibbler refused any cage mates.


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

I have 3 rats, but, my male is alone and 2 females live together. I would love to get Fugly a cage mate, but he was a petco-drop-off that I got when I went into get dog food. The only thing I really knew about him was that he had always been solitary and he was huge. He is un-neutered and I have been reluctant to bring home a buddy. He did have an accidental meeting with Sophie - I had him out and my daughter got Sophie out without me knowing and put her on me...I did let them sniff each other, but there was not much more interaction than that as I was holding them (Just in case Sophie was old enough to get preggo, I was not letting any male/female meetings happen!). Fugly showed his teeth. Now maybe he was just sniffing as he did not seem irritated. I do actually think he would love a playmate. He seems bored when caged. He gets alot of out of cage time, but I think he would be happier with a roomie, if he would accept one.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I had a hard time finding a home for my Ratters when I moved from Ohio to Cali and didn't know petco was bad at the time so I called to see if they could take them for a bit but they said they aren't allowed to take dropoffs. Where do you live that takes drop offs?


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

I am in NH. Our petco gets quite a few rodent drop offs. I am originally from Cali...if I remember correctly, the petco that was near me there also took drop offs - if they had the space. (I moved here in 99 so things could have changed.) But, yes, Concord NH takes random rodents. When a random adoptable comes in, they typically qt it for 3 days - in the back room - with all the other rodents!


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

The Petcos in Nebraska will take all sorts of animals, including rats if there is room for them. They to get "quarantined" but it is in with other animals who could be just as sick. If there is anything wrong with them, they get treated, observed for however long the vet says, then put out onto the adoption table. It really depends on the staff at the different stores as far as animal care and 'screening' though. I make a point of getting a pair of rats to go home together at the petco I work at, and explain that if there is a lone rat, that it would be good to get them a friend, and send them information on proper quarantine and introduction procedures. 

If I didn't work with other employees that listened to me, and communicated well with each other, rats, hamsters, parrots, whatever would all go home to just about whoever, without much about care being asked about.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

MadCatter said:


> If I didn't work with other employees that listened to me, and communicated well with each other, rats, hamsters, parrots, whatever would all go home to just about whoever, without much about care being asked about.


If only all pet stores were like this. I think communication at work, especially in a place like a pet store, is extremely important.


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

Neuroticax said:


> MadCatter said:
> 
> 
> > If I didn't work with other employees that listened to me, and communicated well with each other, rats, hamsters, parrots, whatever would all go home to just about whoever, without much about care being asked about.
> ...


Exactly. I leave notes ALL over the small animals notebook/counters/in the aquatics notebook making sure that everyone is on the same page. Communication, and actively learning more is very important. There are a lot of things I REALLY hate about working in a pet store, but there are certain things that I can help to improve, and I want to make the animals' lives as nice as possible.


----------



## little ratscals (Nov 3, 2008)

well, i have 3 unrelated sisters that i rescued and recently i rescued a rat whose sister had just passed on 2 weeks before i got her but it is really hard introducing them! i have 1 alpha girl already and she hates the newbie who is very dominant as well. they pretty much have "boxing" matches and i dont know if i should let it continue or just break it up. unfortunately i think that rogues dominance with the newbie is causing too much adrenaline in their bodies because after the intros they both goand attack the other two who are the quiet peaceful ones. so i dont know if the 4 girls will ever be room mates. 
what does everyone else think? is monkey destined to live by herself forever or will intros just take a lot longer? i mean i put them in each other cages and different pieces of fleece with their smells in one another cages but for some reason they just dont like each other face to face.


----------



## RainbowWolf (Nov 27, 2008)

Currently I only have Falkore. I got him as my birthday gift. I had intended to get two, but my mom insisted we just get one right away, and then later we can get a companion for him. I kept trying to convince her that they need a companion, but it was a no go. So now I have only Falkore, who is always clinging to me (he's sitting with me now). But I will hopefully get him a companion very soon. Within the next week or two at most.


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

little ratscals said:


> well, i have 3 unrelated sisters that i rescued and recently i rescued a rat whose sister had just passed on 2 weeks before i got her but it is really hard introducing them! i have 1 alpha girl already and she hates the newbie who is very dominant as well. they pretty much have "boxing" matches and i dont know if i should let it continue or just break it up. unfortunately i think that rogues dominance with the newbie is causing too much adrenaline in their bodies because after the intros they both goand attack the other two who are the quiet peaceful ones. so i dont know if the 4 girls will ever be room mates.
> what does everyone else think? is monkey destined to live by herself forever or will intros just take a lot longer? i mean i put them in each other cages and different pieces of fleece with their smells in one another cages but for some reason they just dont like each other face to face.



If there is no blood, do not separate them permanently. Have you tried moving the cages into a different room when they are in them together, or introduced them on neutral territory? Both of these can be very helpful to reducing aggression in the resident rat(s). Also, it's completely normal for the one to go and attack the other two, but if there is no blood, then do not separate them. 

They have to work out their new hierarchy, and separating them will make you have to start all over again. You may just have to do many more neutral intros, and again - try moving the cages to a room they aren't normally in.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

RainbowWolf said:


> Currently I only have Falkore. I got him as my birthday gift. I had intended to get two, but my mom insisted we just get one right away, and then later we can get a companion for him. I kept trying to convince her that they need a companion, but it was a no go. So now I have only Falkore, who is always clinging to me (he's sitting with me now). But I will hopefully get him a companion very soon. Within the next week or two at most.


It would have more than likely been easier to get two in the first place then they'd already be accustomed to eachother making it easier, especially as you say the plan was always to get another in the future anyway. Hope it goes well if you get another.


----------



## calvo88 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have 6 rats at the moment (1 neutured year old male, 3 11 month old females and 2 8 week old baby girls) getting another one tomorrow as my brother's friend is giving one away so im pinching her..lol


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2008)

i have never had just one even when i just started owning rats 6 years ago i bought in pairs and at one point had 8 of them lol i have three currently and geting ready as i speak to go pick up two more ;D


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

little ratscals said:


> well, i have 3 unrelated sisters that i rescued and recently i rescued a rat whose sister had just passed on 2 weeks before i got her but it is really hard introducing them! i have 1 alpha girl already and she hates the newbie who is very dominant as well. they pretty much have "boxing" matches and i dont know if i should let it continue or just break it up. unfortunately i think that rogues dominance with the newbie is causing too much adrenaline in their bodies because after the intros they both goand attack the other two who are the quiet peaceful ones. so i dont know if the 4 girls will ever be room mates.
> what does everyone else think? is monkey destined to live by herself forever or will intros just take a lot longer? i mean i put them in each other cages and different pieces of fleece with their smells in one another cages but for some reason they just dont like each other face to face.


This all sounds like typical dominance "fighting". When a member of the rat colony leaves or another is added, everyone thinks they have to prove where they are in the hiearchy. Some subordinate rats will see if they can move up the ladder too LOL. No blood no foul is a good rule, boxing is just fine.


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

I had Millie for three months before getting a play mae for her, she seemed happy, but I wanted er to ahve a friend, but my parents were one is enough! and finally I looked it up and when they read about how rats do best in groups they decided to let me get another, and Miliie has never been better! she has ahd better behavior and all! and Nellie is a baby and always want to be around Millie which makes me glad I got her cause she freaks out when she is alone, she loves Millie now and acts like she is her mother.


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

Just a personal story I'd like to tack on, since I feel it's relevant to this thread: 

recently I took in Sgt Pepper and had him neutered to be put in with the girls. Before, he lived in a cage by himself, and while he got handled daily, he basically slept constantly. Even when his previous owners tried to play with him, he preferred to sleep. 

He is now living with me and my two girls, and he initiates play. He tackles my hand, and bounces around the room very clumsily, which just compounds the excitement. He grooms the girls and they groom him. He's completely become a little extrovert since moving in here, and while part of that has to do with amount of free range time and a stimulating environment/cage, he gets a lot of happiness from being able to interact with his own kind. 

I estimate that he's probably 7-10 months.. where most other males are starting to calm down and laze about. Instead, he's taking advantage of a life he never got to experience - is very exploratory, and exceptionally playful, even if it's only in short bursts (you can't just run a marathon when you've been a couch potato your whole life  ).


----------



## noshortsforhobos (Dec 5, 2008)

I used to only have one rat, but that was between the age of 5 and 13 that I only had one rat at a time. I knew they were social, but my mom would only let me get one, so I just played with mine everyday. I just got two new rats though, and it's my first time having two, I love them together.

Shelley


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

I only have one rat now b/c my others have died and my landlord won't allow me to get anymore animals.


----------



## xxhawksxx (Jun 19, 2008)

I think that whilst rats can be happy alone, if they are happier with a buddy why not? Why should be deny them this when we get so much from them? How would we feel to be put on a planet without anybody of the same species - just a load of aliens that cant talk how we do and completely act different? 
I don't think this is something everybody will ever agree on and well, so be it! Everybody has a right to opinon, but when keeping a lone rat just remember who it is thats without...
On the other side of the fence! If a rat absolutely will not mix with others what else can somebody do but make the envoirment as stimulating as possible and keep the rat healthy?


----------

